# My 11" Rhombeus



## Taner SAĞIROĞLU (Feb 12, 2009)

Have a good time


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice looking rhom


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

That is one damn sexy fish!! Great pictures







thanks for sharing


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

nice rhom!


----------

